# Last Eventing Mini Trial of the season!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Just some fun pics from the show 











I didn't exactly have Sandie's undivided attention ;-) 




















I just love our new show color, burgundy!!  And I also love that my khacki breeches are the same color as Sandie herself, so it looks like we match hahah!









And the warm up jump matched us in this one! ;-)


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

you guys look fantastic! Sandie is such a cutie, i just LOVE seeing pics of you guys =)


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pictures! How did it go? I love the burgundy, BTW .


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks dreamrider and anrz! I adore the burgundy on her too!! 

And we got third place :-D


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratz on 3rd! That is SO great!
Sandie looks GREAT in burgundy!!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Great job on third!
The burgundy looks fantastic on her!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! They finally posted the stadium jumping pics, so here are some other fun ones


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Sandie looks great!!
I love her face. <3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

O,O Wow, look at those muscles. Sandie is gorgeous as always. Looks like you had a ton of fun. Congrats on 3rd!!


----------

